# 1955 Goodyear Hwy Patrol bike by Columbia



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone even know what this is? I'm contemplating calling to get some pics. It would be a 2 1/2 hour drive for me but it sounds kind of cool. I couldn't find anything online, no info, not even an obscure picture   http://tricities.craigslist.org/bik/2186530396.html


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

If anybody else buys it first, post a pic for us as well.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

Nevermind, there is a pic of one over on ratrod bikes. It isn't what I thought it was. It's actually a common style, whereas I had envisioned a black and silver tanker with a full size tank sporting police badges on both sides and all kinds of cool accessories. Oh how the imagination can run.


----------

